# Bach: Magnificat in E-Flat Major & Missa in F Major



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Bach: Magnificat in E-Flat Major & Missa in F Major
Monteverdi Choir

Release Date
October 13, 2017

Total Length: 1:13:40
Genres:
Classical

3.5R


----------

